# riprendersi



## betulina

Ciao,

Non riesco a capire l'azione in questa situazione:

Sono quattro amiche che sono uscite e bevono birra. Allora il testo dice che una "finisce di bere per prima. *Un fiato lungo e si riprende*". Quello che io capisco è che lei "acaba de beber la primera", ma dopo non riesco a vederlo.

¿Podría ser que respira hondo (un fiato lungo) y... vuelve a beber? Seguramente digo tonterías...

Grazie!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Yo diría que "si riprende" aquí significa que el trago le ha sentado bien... A ver qué nos dicen los _italianissimi_!

Baci, Betu!


----------



## yaya.mx

Yo entiendo como que vuelve en sí, se calma o algo así.. Esperemos a que opinen los nativos..


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

yaya.mx said:


> Yo entiendo como que vuelve en sí, se calma o algo así.. Esperemos a que opinen los nativos..


 
Sí, sí: yo lo veo igual que tú, yaya.mx


----------



## irene.acler

Lo que dicen yaya y traductora es correcto. "Riprendersi" significa volver en sí. 
Mi diccionario pone "recobrarse" como traducción, pero no sé exactamente si tiene el mismo sentido..


----------



## betulina

Gracias a todas. 

Sí, también encontré que era "volver en sí", pero aquí no tiene mucho sentido, porque no ha perdido el conocimiento ni nada... Creo que optaré por "relajarse" o algo así, como apuntabais.

Gracias.


----------



## yaya.mx

No tiene que haber perdido el conocimiento. Igual y estaba muy enojado o alterado o cansado. No?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Penso che sia come quando ti senti stanca e ti prendi un caffè che ti fa svegliare.


----------



## betulina

En principio no, la chica no está cansada ni nada, sólo está pasándoselo bien y tomándose una cerveza con sus amigas en la calle, aunque después de este trago se pone a pensar que es genial tener a sus amigas y les dice que echa de menos el amor.

Bien, muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda. Lo que dices, TPS, me hace pensar en "espabilarse"... hmm...


----------



## claudine2006

Concordo con la interpretación dada. Sería algo como: y ya se encuentra mejor.


----------



## Ani82

betulina said:


> Ciao,
> 
> Non riesco a capire l'azione in questa situazione:
> 
> Sono quattro amiche che sono uscite e bevono birra. Allora il testo dice che una "finisce di bere per prima. *Un fiato lungo e si riprende*". Quello che io capisco è che lei "acaba de beber la primera", ma dopo non riesco a vederlo.
> 
> ¿Podría ser que respira hondo (un fiato lungo) y... vuelve a beber? Seguramente digo tonterías...
> 
> Grazie!


 
Ciao betulina,
anche se il tuo dubbio non era questo, io tradurrei "finisce di bere per prima" con "acaba de beber por primera". Credo che il testo si riferisca al fatto che la ragazza finisce di bere prima delle altre e non la prima birra. Tradurrei invece "si riprende" anche io con "se relaja". Spero possa esserti stata di aiuto.


----------



## claudine2006

Ani82 said:


> Ciao betulina,
> anche se il tuo dubbio non era questo, io tradurrei "finisce di bere per prima" con "acaba de beber por primera".


O simplemente "acaba la primera".


----------



## betulina

Grazie, Claudine, come al solito! 

E grazie, Ani, e benvenuta!  Grazie per il commento su "finisce di bere per prima". Avevo capito bene il significato, ma è vero che quello che ho detto è un po' ambiguo (la traduzione è al catalano _y a veces me hago un lío_!). Comunque, soltanto dire che "acaba de beber por primera" non ha senso... sarebbe come dice Claudine oppure "acaba primera de beber", ad esempio. Grazie ancora!


----------



## mauro63

Yo traduciría riprendersi por reponerse ,volver al estado inicial, retomar.


----------

